# My 1st MAC purchase ever! (CCO haul!)



## Civita (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi all! Today I went to my CCO located in Sevierville, TN to see what variety of MAC items they had. I was AMAZED. I have been wanting MAC products for a while now and I had the cash so I just bought some! These are the first MAC products I've ever bought and I haven't tried them yet, but they are gorgeous!

MAC ITEMS:

MAC Select SPF 15 Foundation (NW15) Retail: $25.00, I paid $17.00!

MAC Sheertone Powder Blush (Blushbaby) Retail: $17.50, I paid $12.25!

MAC Studio Finish Concealer SPF 35 (NW15) Retail: $14.50, I paid $10.00!

MAC Eyeshadow (Big T) Retail: $14.00, I paid $10.00!

MAC Barbie Loves MAC Eyeshadow (Mothbrown) Retail $14.00, I paid $10.00!

(I also wanted to get Fab&Flashy, Eye Popping, and Bang On Blue, but I would've been poor. I'm definitely going back Friday though!)

Total: $65.00

OTHER ITEMS:

Physician's Formula Vegas Strip Bronzer $9.97
HIP Color Rich Cream Crayon $8.47

Total: $20


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats Civita!! YOU have become a MAC-AHOLIC....


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 10, 2007)

Those are some great items to start your addiction with !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enjoy !!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 10, 2007)

oh MAC ia alove! enjoy!


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 10, 2007)

The first step at becoming a MAC Addict!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congrats, enjoy your goodies!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 10, 2007)

Congratulations! Welcome to the love of MAC.


----------



## n_c (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice haul...enjoy the goodies!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice haul--the CCO can be addictive!


----------



## reverieinbflat (Dec 11, 2007)

I live in Knoxville. What other eyeshadows did they have? I popped in once months ago and they only have about 1000 purple showers and all of the products looked ancient. Plus the MAC stand was a disaster. I haven't been back because of that. Although, I'd love some more NYX, and the Fragrance Outlet carries that. Maybe I should head up there.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## Civita (Dec 12, 2007)

To reverieinbflat:

I saw Bisque, Eye Popping, Bang On Blue, Big T, Wondergrass, Fab&Flashy, Rose Blanc, Peppier, Beautyburst, Mothbrown and tons more that I couldn't remember.

I also saw Mauvement pigment, but they had like 20 other colors. Mom wouldn't give me time to look.

They had several paints, Studio Finish concealers, lip pencils, loose powder, pressed powder, Studio Finish SPF 35 foundation, several shades of blush, and a few other things I couldn't remember. The MAC section was very well put together and clean. I definitely recommend going back! And I did not know they had NYX @ the Fragrance Outlet! So exciting. I'm definitely going in there when I go back!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 12, 2007)

great stuffs!!


----------



## reverieinbflat (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civita* 

 
_To reverieinbflat:

I saw Bisque, Eye Popping, Bang On Blue, Big T, Wondergrass, Fab&Flashy, Rose Blanc, Peppier, Beautyburst, Mothbrown and tons more that I couldn't remember.

I also saw Mauvement pigment, but they had like 20 other colors. Mom wouldn't give me time to look.

They had several paints, Studio Finish concealers, lip pencils, loose powder, pressed powder, Studio Finish SPF 35 foundation, several shades of blush, and a few other things I couldn't remember. The MAC section was very well put together and clean. I definitely recommend going back! And I did not know they had NYX @ the Fragrance Outlet! So exciting. I'm definitely going in there when I go back!_

 
Fantastic! i'm off tomorrow, I think I might be willing to throw down $100 on some products I was too broke to afford way back when. Thanks!


----------



## Civita (Dec 13, 2007)

You're so welcome! Have fun shopping! XD


----------



## Bwell (Dec 13, 2007)

Great first haul! Be careful or you'll end up like some of us...totally addicted.


----------



## juxtapoz (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats- I'm jealous I went to my CCO this weekend and they had nothing!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 13, 2007)

That is such a fabulous haul!!  I wish I could find my CCO!  I know *where* it is, but not the location in the mall!  Anywho, enjoy your first step towards a wonderful addiction!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 14, 2007)

Awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 15, 2007)

Great haul!!! You'll love all of it!


----------

